# Moswen and the Cart (Pic Heavy)



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Well, yesterday I finally got Moswen hooked up to her cart. Hope you enjoy all of the pictures!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

really nice goat..  ...that looks so neat.... with the cart..... :greengrin:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

good job on the jinker :thumb: 

just a pointer though, your shafts are too low and so is the breastplate, they need to be brought up a bit, for the comfort of the goat


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Now that keren... brought it up .....I can see ....how that can be uncomfortable..... :wink:


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

We had noticed that the breastcollar was too low. Any ideas how we can fix that and make the shafts go up higher?

Thanks,

The Snyders


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

yep, the breastplate is where she puts all her weight to pull the cart, so that needs to be up higher for her to really lean her weight into it and pull hard; though not too high that it affects her breathing. there should be a strap that goes from the breastplate over the shoulders/neck of the goat - you should be able to tighten that to bring the breastplate up higher. you might have to put some extra holes in it.

the shafts as they are at the moment place a LOT of weight on her back by pulling the saddle down, if they are up higher they wont pull so much on the saddle. you can raise the shafts by bringing the tug loops up higher - again, you may have to add more holes. Also, you may have to consider the balance of your cart.

Here is an interesting bit of information about the balance of a cart and the position of shafts in the tugs:



> A two-wheeled cart must fit the horse properly and be well-balanced so that the horse does not carry too much weight on the saddle from the downward pressure of the shafts. Contrary to what most people think, there is actually minimal weight on the horse's back when pulling a properly balanced cart.
> 
> To test the balance of a cart, have one person sit in the cart while another person holds the shafts level at the tip of the shaft. (This should be the same height that the shafts will rest in the tugs when the horse is hitched.) If the cart is balanced, the cart will be so light in your hands that you can actually hold it in place with just one finger.
> 
> ...


Source: http://equine.uber.matchbin.com/pages/f ... eft&open=&


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Thanks for the reply keren. I believe we have it all fixed now. I adjusted the shaft loops and the breastcollar just as you said, so hopefully it will fit right. I will try it out tomorrow evening as it was getting late tonight.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

nice pictures  looking good.


----------



## FunnyRiverFarm (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow...it looks like she taking to her training really well! :thumbup:


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

FunnyRiverFarm said:


> Wow...it looks like she taking to her training really well! :thumbup:


She is. The first time we hooked her up, Sunday, she did not even try to bolt or jump. Right now though I am just walking in front of her while she gets used to the cart, but later this week I will probably try to walk behind her while she pulls the cart.


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love looking at pictures of cart goats and knowing that other people actually are training and using them for that. I want to train a cart goat in the future but that could be years and years away ... if ever. So, I like to live vicariously through others.


----------



## FourSnyders (Mar 29, 2009)

Cinder said:


> I love looking at pictures of cart goats and knowing that other people actually are training and using them for that. I want to train a cart goat in the future but that could be years and years away ... if ever. So, I like to live vicariously through others.


I do that with your guys' dairy goats. We don't have enough room for a whole herd of goats, just four at most. I do still enjoy having them though and training them to be cart goats. Oh, and maybe someday I will move to a larger place and get some dairy goats of my own.


----------



## kannm (Mar 18, 2009)

That is really great. It would be so cool to ride in a goat cart.


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

That is so neat! I have always wondered and wanted to do something like this. Maybe one day?


----------

